# Need a bail arm for a Penn 950/9500SS



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for a bail arm for a 9500 or 950. They are no longer available from Penn or any of its warranty centers. part 1182836 Thanks!


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Call Scott's Bait and Tackle as they stock many Penn Parts

609 296 1300 (NJ)


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try Googling:

penn 9500 part 1182836

This is just one link that popped up:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pe...4aV7Fm1kVZ0d52VVzXlnSP6opvHNAo9W4RBoCmgbw_wcB


----------

